# Removing 5200



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The genius who owned my boat before me apparently sealed the chainplates with 5200....anyone have suggestions for removing this stuff without destroying the gelcoat?

Thanks in advance


----------



## tsenator (Nov 6, 2000)

There is a 5200 solvent that you can get from Westmarine called "Anti-bond 2015". It comes in a little spray can and is supposed to work on things like 5200.

Take a look here
http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10001&langId=-1&catalogId=10001&productId=51839


----------



## pirateofcapeann (Aug 27, 2002)

It appears that with their 5200 line Rule has gone up over the mountain and is sliding down the other side! They''ve created a product that works too well and it is cursed as much as a product that doesn’t work well enough! I''ve heard that gasoline works to soften it up although I''ve never tried it.


----------



## Koene (Apr 30, 2003)

I have used 3 m 5200 with great results. I have had few problems removing it. If you have a problem you use a heat gun and heat the 3 m 5200 and peal it off. Be carefull not to use to much heat as you will damage your gell coat. 

Ruben


----------



## staceyneil (Nov 4, 2000)

Anti-Bond WORKS!!!!!!! Spray it on and let it soak 5-10 minutes. Then remove the 5200. But if you let it dry it will reharden, so work while it''s still soft. Amazing stuff.

Stacey
www.sailnamaste.com


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

3 m makes another product called roll locks .3" discs that attach to a drill or air tool with a special attachment piece.Their made of different grits of scotch brite. you have to be carfull but their great for removing gasket met. 5200, paint light rust or most anything that is in the way.try um and you'll never be without um ..


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Anti-Bond is probably the way to go...


----------



## jr438234606 (Apr 25, 2006)

Stormer said:


> The genius who owned my boat before me apparently sealed the chainplates with 5200


Stormer: I'm curious; can you elaborate on why 5200 would not be good to "seal the chain plates". It seems to seal everything else so well... does this cause some sort of problem?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Chain plates are subject to wear, damage and stress. As such, they will occassionally need replacement or re-bedding. 

If the chain plates need replacement, removal or rebedding and were sealed in place with 5200, trying to get them out is almost impossible, due to the tenacious nature of 3M 5200, which is often considered a permanent adhesive.


----------



## gmblycker (Jun 10, 2003)

Xylene will soften 5200


----------



## Leadmine (Aug 31, 2012)

Man, 3m ought to force anybody buying 5200 to answer a short quiz regarding their intentions. Every step of the way it's been the same story.

1) Teak ain't cheap, so let's be gentle an see if we can save the piece.

2) Well, saving some of the piece might save some time by having a template for the new part. 

3) Damn, removing this stuff is just a nightmare, the origianal coamings looked a little bulky and mahogany will look just fine.


I figure I have thirty hours invested in removing the beautifully contrived and riduculously installed teak trim from my Bluenose 24 restoration project.

This is a great product for bonding permanently installed items, and unless your boat is definitely going to the scrap heap within the next 20 years,. there ain't any permanent joints on your boat. 

Just sayin'.


----------

